# chesapeake or lab



## waistdeep (Dec 12, 2011)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 12, 2011)

Wondering if this thread is going to get out of hand...   I prefer chessies but what do I know? Never had a lab.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Dec 12, 2011)

dont really care as long as they want to hunt.. but would take a 50 pound lab if i had to choose.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 12, 2011)

Lab but never been around a chesapeake


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

I`ve had both, and liked em both, but a Chesapeake fits my temperament better.


----------



## wbcoop7 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Chessie*

I love my chessie!


----------



## B.Hud (Dec 12, 2011)

Lab. I've seen a good bit of chessies who were biters, but then again I'm sure none were hunting dogs either. They are fine till do something they don't like, then it's time for the muzzle


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 12, 2011)

big lab.


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 12, 2011)

chessies are mean


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had both, and liked em both, but a Chesapeake fits my temperament better.



"THE IRRITABLE ONE"..... Yep  LOL


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> "THE IRRITABLE ONE"..... Yep  LOL





Mine was a 120 pound maneater. The most aggravatin`, hardheaded dog I have ever owned. Nothin` would stop him though.


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bear is not irratable nor mean... neither is he laid back or surly. In fact he seems so gung ho about life that he reminds me of this! :jump: He is a hard charging 60 something pound dynamo. There is not an ounce of timidness in him and he WILL bump you hard on his returns from time to time just to check up and make sure I'm still boss hoss. Of course he always finds out I AM! All this and he manages to pull it off like a best friend somehow.


----------



## NGaHunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Lab


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 12, 2011)

I love my chessie!!!!
Mine isnt mean either, she loves kids and is willing to share a blind with any dog


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure the labs outnumber the chessies on here... but I wonder by how much? How many lab owners vs chessie's?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

My chess grew up with my son. That dog would kill you over that youngun. If you was gonna get on to that boy, you better lock that dog up first. And he could ride that dog like a horse.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My chess grew up with my son. That dog would kill you over that youngun. If you was gonna get on to that boy, you better lock that dog up first. And he could ride that dog like a horse.



That is one thing I love about the breed, how protective they are of their pack.  

My brother in law has one and the dog loves me, but if I play with his two nieces and he mistakes it for wrestling or roughness, he will put himself between you and them, and he will grab your arm in his jaw firm, not biting....just telling you to knock it off.


----------



## conejero (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had 5 Chessies including the one I have now. I'm kind of like some others, they fit my temperament. Never had one be what I would call mean, I have always had the impression that everyone of them would have died standing between any member of my family and whatever the dog may have considered a threat. My opinion of good chessies: top family dog, watchdog, meat dog, no quit, super smart in an excentric kind of way, loyal to a fault. All that said, I think most people would do better with a lab. A lab is a lot easier to not scew up. More forgiving. You have to understand the Chessie's nature, deal with it, and reap the benefits. Got to be a little quirky, like them.


----------



## marketgunner (Dec 12, 2011)

*chesapeake bay retriever*

Chesapeake, If you have to ask you wouldn't understand


----------



## white lab (Dec 13, 2011)

Lab  :santa:


----------



## RacinNut (Dec 13, 2011)

Yellow Lab.


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my chessie!  He will eat you up over my wife and kids and is a duck machine.  He has never jumped on another dog.  It is a different ball game with him watching over the family.  He will walk up and take a small child by the arm or shirt and walk them away from the edge of a pool or pond if they get to close.  I have never seen a dog look after kids like he does.


----------



## big A 235 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a female they would like to breed?  I have had my males hips cert. and the eyes will be cert. next month.


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 14, 2011)

12mcrebel said:


> dont really care as long as they want to hunt.. but would take a 50 pound lab if i had to choose.



x2 on the smaller labs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Black female labs, I've owned a few.  Been around one Chessie, excellent retriever, but I don't think you could of hurt his feelings with a 2 X 4 .


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 14, 2011)

I love big hard headed labs...wait, maybe that makes me a closet chessie lover?  Really though, I have always wanted a chessie. Something about those eyes and their drive.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 14, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> I love big hard headed labs...wait, maybe that makes me a closet chessie lover?  Really though, I have always wanted a chessie. Something about those eyes and their drive.



Jerry, I'm pretty sure what you have is one of those RARE black smooth coated Chessies!!


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wouldnt matter to me much. just as long as they get my duck and love it just as much as i do.


----------



## puddlehunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Best dog I ever owned was a Chessie...he is still missed to this day.   

He had all the best chessie qualities and none of the bad...a little story that only someone who has had a good one will appreciate...

A buddy and I got into that picture perfect situation where the mallards came in wings cupped perfect into the decoys..and our shooting was perfect.  I sent Sly after bird after bird..perfect retrieves..then when I thought he delivered the last bird..he broke and swam back out into the mud..man I was mad..calling him..etc..thinking he was just being a ornery..he sticks his head underwater and comes up with a bird that neither of us knew was there...he brings it back sits down and looks at me as if to say..you leave the retrieving to me....needless to say that story gets told around the campfire quite often.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2011)

*Labs are going to be more on here because chessy are few and far between.*

Now that being said I have owned allot of labs and a couple of Chessys. All have been very good hunting dogs. each dog was different. Most of my dogs were females that always wanted to please me. All my male dogs were great hunting dogs and they also had their on agenda. But I can not say a bad thing about my chessys. My duck hunting partner ( Lance Miller) has a great Female that is as good a shooting dog as I have seen. Her only problem is that she is a whole lot smarter then the Lance and he has a Masters Degree/LOL/LOL/LOL/LOL.:grinch::santa:


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Jerry, I'm pretty sure what you have is one of those RARE black smooth coated Chessies!!



Ha ha, I knew someone would say that but I figured Scotty would beat you to it!
That sure would explain some behavioral aspects of our relationship...He is such a thug.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2011)

gooseslayer26 said:


> Wouldnt matter to me much. just as long as they get my duck and love it just as much as i do.


:santa:


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2011)

*No respect.*



jerry russell said:


> Ha ha, I knew someone would say that but I figured Scotty would beat you to it!


poor old Jerry Just cant get a break.:grinch:LOL/LOL/LOL/


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 15, 2011)

*Another Thug*

My little guy has an attitudinal problem as well Jerry, even since last time he tried to take on Rocko,lol. 65 pounds @ 8months and still growing...:grinch: Their ears even sit the same!


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 15, 2011)

Thunder n Jerry, those r 2 good looking labs. All serious like and rock solid.


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Dec 15, 2011)

GOOD ONE KILLER, yep ive owned both, its like the sayin goes "once you go chesapeake you never go back" or somethin like that.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 15, 2011)

Fat Albert said:


> Thunder n Jerry, those r 2 good looking labs. All serious like and rock solid.



Thanks, FA. Your dog dont exactly look like a push over  My pup has got a looooooong way to go before he is a stout or as accomplished as Jerry's Rocko. When Shelby was just a little guy he tried to mess with Rocko a little bit and ended up taking a dirt nap,lol. Seriously that Rocko is a stud.


----------



## dodge #9 (Dec 15, 2011)

chessie got to love them.


----------



## dodge #9 (Dec 15, 2011)

*chessie*



big A 235 said:


> Does anyone have a female they would like to breed?  I have had my males hips cert. and the eyes will be cert. next month.



Are you talking about a chessie if so i have one.


----------

